# mobo - C2D - Gigabyte DS3 / core 2 duo e6300



## fade2green514 (Nov 30, 2006)

not both.
the processor is lapped to a mirrored finish, but it works great... perfectly cool.
2500grit to be specific




no harm done, im running the thing right now 
if you want ill send whats left of my arctic silver 5 and ill also sell you my arctic freezer for $15 lol


----------



## Grey410 (Dec 4, 2006)

*?*

Why selling?  So you want $220 for both shipped?


----------



## Jet (Dec 4, 2006)

Why are you getting rid of it? I might be interested, if you are selling for $220 shipped for both.

EDIT: I am interested.

Why are you selling it? is there something wrong with it?


----------



## bebopin64 (Dec 4, 2006)

Grey410 said:


> Why selling?  So you want $220 for both shipped?



no he doesnt waant 220 for both.  read man


----------



## footballstevo75 (Dec 4, 2006)

bebopin64 said:


> no he doesnt waant 220 for both.  read man



yeah, one or the other


----------



## Grey410 (Dec 4, 2006)

bebopin64 said:


> no he doesnt waant 220 for both.  read man



I understand what you're implying but I was asking him to clarify.  Thanks though


----------



## Geoff (Dec 4, 2006)

Jet said:


> Why are you getting rid of it? I might be interested, if you are selling for $220 shipped for both.
> 
> EDIT: I am interested.
> 
> Why are you selling it? is there something wrong with it?



You can either buy the mobo or CPU, he wants at least one left over.

And you can buy a C2D motherboard for cheap anyways. (under $100)


----------



## Jet (Dec 4, 2006)

How far have you been able to overclock the processor, or haven't you tried to find the max?


----------



## Rambo (Dec 4, 2006)

Jet said:


> How far have you been able to overclock the processor, or haven't you tried to find the max?



Look in his sig...



> Core 2 Duo e6300 *2.66ghz*


----------



## MatrixEVO (Dec 4, 2006)

So is the warranty VOID because of what you did to the CPU?


----------



## Ku-sama (Dec 4, 2006)

yup


----------



## MatrixEVO (Dec 4, 2006)

What temps does your C2D run at (idle/load)?


----------



## jimmymac (Dec 4, 2006)

post it internationally?


----------



## MatrixEVO (Dec 4, 2006)

MatrixEVO said:


> What temps does your C2D run at (idle/load)?



I'm stupid, the temps are in your sig.


----------



## Jet (Dec 5, 2006)

MatrixEVO said:


> So is the warranty VOID because of what you did to the CPU?



Course it's void:
1. It is overclocked
2. It is probably overvolted
3. He sanded it down.


----------



## Grey410 (Dec 5, 2006)

*CPU & Cooler*

I'll take the CPU and the Cooler for $135 shipped if you still have them.


----------



## MatrixEVO (Dec 5, 2006)

Grey410 said:


> I'll take the CPU and the Cooler for $135 shipped if you still have them.



Just wondering... why do you want it when you already have a Core 2 Duo?


----------



## Jet (Dec 5, 2006)

MatrixEVO said:


> Just wondering... why do you want it when you already have a Core 2 Duo?



He wants it to run F@H on


----------



## Grey410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Jet said:


> He wants it to run F@H on



That and actually its for my friends birthday build.  We've raised $1685 for his build.  We're getting an E6300, 8800GTS, the DS3 Mobo, 2GB Ram, 22" Widescreen etc...  If I get these items from him I save $75 I can spend on something else for his system.  Which I'm looking at getting it airbrushed with a Green Lantern symbol.  I found a place locally that does it all the time for computer cases and uses an automotive clearcoat for around $100.  We're also engraving the case with the names of who donated.  

Sorry to thread jack.  But I still want the CPU and Cooler for $135


----------



## Jet (Dec 5, 2006)

So you are giving a computer to your friend? I guess you will be installing Folding@Home on it, nonetheless, right?


----------



## Grey410 (Dec 5, 2006)

*F@h Pwns!*



Jet said:


> So you are giving a computer to your friend? I guess you will be installing Folding@Home on it, nonetheless, right?



He is already intending to start running it on his AMD 64 3500 and I will set it up on this computer as well yes.


----------



## goosy22 (Dec 7, 2006)

Jet said:


> So you are giving a computer to your friend? I guess you will be installing Folding@Home on it, nonetheless, right?





Grey410 said:


> He is already intending to start running it on his AMD 64 3500 and I will set it up on this computer as well yes.



come on boys... back to the matter at hand...

anyways, will you offer any warranty with it fade2green514? i'm interested btw...


----------



## footballstevo75 (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah I am interested in the conroe, I am just worried about it because it is not under warranty anymore


----------



## Grey410 (Dec 7, 2006)

goosy22 said:


> come on boys... back to the matter at hand...
> 
> anyways, will you offer any warranty with it fade2green514? i'm interested btw...



If you read in earlier posts I've already offered him the $ he's asking for his CPU and the cooler but he hasn't been online since I've offered.  I've sent a PM as well.  I'm just waiting to pay.


----------



## goosy22 (Dec 7, 2006)

Grey410 said:


> If you read in earlier posts I've already offered him the $ he's asking for his CPU and the cooler but he hasn't been online since I've offered.  I've sent a PM as well.  I'm just waiting to pay.



well then it isn't sold quite yet ...


----------



## footballstevo75 (Dec 7, 2006)

goosy22 said:


> well then it isn't sold quite yet ...



haha 

well i guess goosy22 is 2nd
and im 3rd


----------



## Jet (Dec 7, 2006)

footballstevo75 said:


> haha
> 
> well i guess goosy22 is 2nd
> and im 3rd



I'm in there somewhere... If I am correct, I formally said I wanted part/all of it before anyone else. The main question is if Fade2 thought that Grey wanted them or not.


----------



## Grey410 (Dec 7, 2006)

Jet said:


> I'm in there somewhere... If I am correct, I formally said I wanted part/all of it before anyone else. The main question is if Fade2 thought that Grey wanted them or not.



Yeah we both asked for both parts.  After it was clarified one or the other I came back with the offter for just the CPU.  If he doesn't log on though and respond it's going to be a moot point for me.  I have to order soon.


----------



## Jet (Dec 8, 2006)

Grey410 said:


> Yeah we both asked for both parts.  After it was clarified one or the other I came back with the offter for just the CPU.  If he doesn't log on though and respond it's going to be a moot point for me.  I have to order soon.



His last activity was over two days ago. Anyway, he has a PM from me..


----------



## Grey410 (Dec 8, 2006)

Jet said:


> His last activity was over two days ago. Anyway, he has a PM from me..



Yup. PM from me as well.  Are you wanting the CPU and the cooler?  Or just the CPU?  I'm close to having all the checks mailed in for my friends build.  So if he doesnt do something soon (like log on) then I will just order from the egg.


----------



## goosy22 (Dec 8, 2006)

Grey410 said:


> So if he doesnt do something soon (like log on) then I will just order from the egg.



same here... not quite sure if i want it though, if there is no warranty...


----------



## MatrixEVO (Dec 8, 2006)

I just want the Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro, can I buy that from you for $15? I already have AS5 so you wouldn't have to give that up.


----------

